# طائرة مريضه ... و عضلات سياره



## م المصري (12 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
*رايت هذه الصورة في احد المنتديات العربية كصورة مجردة وتعليق من القراء البعض شكك فيها وانها تلفيق, وقمت بالبحث عن مصدر المقال وهاهو بين ايديكم*​ 
*




*​ 
*استطاعت فولكس واجن طوارق ان تقوم بسحب طائرة جامبو 747 على مدرج مطار دونسفولد 40 ميلا جنوب غرب لندن*
*السيارة كانت مجهزة بمحرك ديزل V10 "عشر اسطوانات" مع شاحن تيربو,, وهذا تجهيز اساسي بدون اي تعديل على السيارة, وتم تجهيزها باداة خاصة لدعم السحب, باقي الاجزاء اساسية لم يتم تغيير اي شي فيها, باستثناء نسبة الدفرنس والتي كانت في الاساس 3.27 وتم تغييرها الى 4.55 وهي نسبة دفرنس للطوارق بمحرك البنزين V8 *
*بلغ وزن الطوارق مع الادوات تقريبا 7 طن*​ 
*قبل ان تتم التجربة تم حساب قدرة الطوارق على السحب ووجدت انها قادرة على سحب 200 طن على سطح جاف!!! *​ 
*التجربة الاولية كانت في المانيا لكن كان من الصعوبة استعراضها امام وسائل الاعلام لأن التجربة تاخذ الكثير من الوقت ويجب توفير ارضية كبيرة وطائرة متاحة وهذا كان صعب في المانيا, لذا تم طلب مساعدة فرع فولكس واجن في المملكة المتحدة UK حيث استطاعو توفير طائرة قديمة تابعة للخطوط البريطانية ومكان مناسب وخالي للتجربة.*
*



*
*تمت التجربة كما ذكرنا على طائرة بوينج 747 تابعة للخطوط البريطانية ادخلت الخدمة في عام 1980 واخرجت من الخدمة قبل عام, تحمل هذه الجامبو 500 مقعد و11 دوره مياه وتم نزع محركاتها الاصلية ونظام المكابح وفي المقابل تم ملؤها بـ28 طن من المياه في خزانات الوقود لكي يتم تعويض بعض الوزن.*​ 
*السيارة الطوارق تم تجهيزها بالواح حديدية تحت المحرك لزيادة ثبات المحور الامامي, حيث بلغ حمل المحور الامامي 2,755 كيلوجرام والمحور الخلفي 4,275 كيلوجرام*
*كانت ظروف التجربة غير مثالية, حيث واجهت المركبة رياح معاكسة مع امطار غزيرة سببت صعوبة في الجر على ارض مبللة.*
*الجزء الصعب في العملية هو تحريك الطائرة من السكون ,, قام السائق في البداية بالضغط على دواسة البنزين الى النصف تقريبا لكي تتحرك الطائرة, ولم يحصل اي فقدان للجر وبعدها تم تخفيف الضغط وبدات الطوارق بسحب الجامبو لمسافة 150 متر بسرعة 5 ميل بالساعة ثم بدات مرحلة الكبح لأن توقيف هذه الكتلة الضخمة ياخذ الكثير من الوقت.*​ 
*بعد التجربة تم سؤال السائق ماهو تعليقك على التجربة؟؟*
*فقال: اصبت في الحقيقة بخيبة امل!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*حيث لم اجد طائرة اثقل من هذه لسحبها وكانت قمة في السهولة,, !!!



*
*وقال اتمنى من من عنده طائرة اثقل ان يعيرنا اياها للتجربة!!!!*​ 
*تم فحص السيارة بعد التجربة ووجدت ان حرارة المحرك طبيعية وناقل الحركة والاطاارات في افضل حال!!!*​ 
*_______________*
*انتهت*
*المعذرة اذا الترجمة غير واضحة لأنها شخصية وعلى عجل*
*المصدر*
*http://www.automotoportal.com/article/volkswagen-touareg-successfully-tows-a-boeing-747*​


----------



## جاسر (13 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

موضوع ماتع, ودعايا حلوة 

لا تعبت أخي 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مشاركه حلوه


----------



## م المصري (14 يناير 2008)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> موضوع ماتع, ودعايا حلوة
> 
> ...


 
لا حرمنا الله من مرورك ....أخي جاسر 
نورت


----------



## م المصري (14 يناير 2008)

دريد نزار محمود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مشاركه حلوه


 
اشكرك اخي علي المرور


----------

